# Austailian Alvey reels



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Hiho to all you distance casters. Got a question for ya.
Anyone out there have any experience with the Auzzie Alvey distance spin cast reels? I mean, you check out the cabela's catalog and they promote those dudes to make a fine toss.
Just wondering and all, cus it sounds like a rpetty nifty idea.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "Tuck",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

*alvey*

Okay Pat, I would like to by an "r" please. You gotta watch me sometimes. Brain faster than my fingers, or maybe it's the other way around. Anyway, I'm also interested in any comments on the new Torium casting reel Shimano has come out with.
I was down at my favorite tackle shop, Ray's, in Eden, NC and actually put my hands on one of these babies. If they cast as good as they look and feel, well, she gonna fly a country mile!
Man, smooth as silk, awesome drag surface, but just thinking, do I need to spend $160 for it or could I get something like it for a few bucks less.


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

*alvey*

Suppose I can't get a comment from anyone? What's up? I know I'm the new guy and I can't spell and I don't live on the salty surf, but, hey, I'm interested and looking for some advise wheather it be right or wrong. Buddy's and myself are heading down to spend a week in Avon first week of December. Been going every year since 93. Looking for some information about anyones experiences with either the Alvey's or the new Torium reel Shimano has come out with before I take off from short track town to God's country.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Tuck,

The hype regarding Alvey's is overdone, a good spinning reel or baitcaster will out perform the Alvey in casting distance, the place where an Alvey shines is rugged dependability. It is a simple reel that has very little to go wrong. 

The rod for an Alvey has to have special guide spacing to get the most out of the reel, useful only with an Alvey reel. Keep that in mind as well.

So, IMHO, they are not the best choice for distance casting.

Blaine


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

*alvey*

Hey man, preciate it. i'm not really in the market for one, just wondering. Anyhow, I wasn't sure if I would be prepared for the head turns and the " what the *&%$ is that" stuff. I figured I would look pretty rediculous with this 7" disc hanging from my rod.
They reminded me of those old trolling reels that I saw back in May. I was at Andy Meyer's Lodge on Eagle lake in Northwest Ontario, Canada and in the Dinning hall were these large disc reels combo-ed with wooden handled metal rods. I got to asking Steve Herbek, Lodge owner and world renowned Muskie pro out of Wisconsin, he stated they were used for trolling back in the days before fiberglass technology.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Those old centre pin reels are works of art, absolutely beautiful. 

Blaine


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Tuck, about the new Torium casting reel from Shimano, basically it is a less expensive version of the Trinidad.Same inwards,same drag with fewer ball bearings and stamped sideplates vs cast.It has a gear ratio of 6.2:1 which means 46 ins. per turn of the handle.The frames are cast AL and it comes in 16lb , 20lb and a 30lb models.All for under $200.Almost half the price of a Trinidad.BTW the missing ball bearings are from the handle.Basically more bang for your $.www.shimano.com PS Shark River Mailorder has them for a really good price.srmo.com


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Tuck
I have an alvey 600 bc model and have yet learned to throw it. It required a different rod. I agree with jamcaster. I keep it because it is a novelty and very few others have one. I would take it to the NB pier with me to practice casting with it and it seemed that I was always practicing. If you are interested I have the address of the ALVEY people in Australia.


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Jamcaster

Thanks for the info and the tip. I searched a basket full of sites for a better price and found it no where. I placed an order from them ole' boys from srmo. Thanks again.

Jcreamer

No need. Thanks anyway. I figure I'll stay with the conventionals.
I was just wondering about the Alveys. Them down under boys do things a little different, don't they.

Every any of you guys are at Cape Point and you see a white 
97' F-150 ext. cab ( 4x4 off road over back tires) with an A.R.E. bed cover, thats me. I'll be down Nov. 29th thru Dec. 6.
Thanks again guys. Yank'em and Bank'em.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Just one word of advice if you are thinking of getting an Alvey - don't! BB


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

BB,

No worries, mate. Already invested in a new Shimano Torium 16. 320 of 20lbs. 960 feet. All a man needs to reach a monsta! Although in my case, 600 will be left on the reel. But, hey, not bad for a foothills boy from short track country. 360 is about what I can reach with my Shimano TLD star. I got the 20/40. It's a bit oversized for my 10ft sealine x. I'm now looking into the new Tica UEHA 11'6 convent. for the TLD. Any info on these new Tica's?


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Never used a Tica, saw some in Florida last April. They all seem to have a very stiff tip action and the rather sloppy joint system typically seen on Allstar rods. The stiff, thro action is fine for casting but a bit low on bite detection, all depends what you are waiting for to show up on the other end! - BB


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

BB

I tell ya, it's not going to be any bait thieves or blow toads with that size of equipment. It would be strickly for the larger species where the detection is your rod tip bowing to the sea. I have a little time to check'em out before I head to OBX in a couple of weeks. I'll try finding a live version around here and put it in my hands. I hear some folks say they have sloppy construction and I have heard others say that the fit was great, nice rod. So, maybe Tica could use a good quality man. Preciate the input.


____________________________________

Tomorrow, be better that you were today.


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

*Torium 16*

Jamcaster,

Got the new Torium in last week. WOW, what a difference. After I got the break set properly, by the forth cast, I out distanced my TLD star at least 30yrds. Best cast I had with the TLD was 305ft.
Torium, 8th cast of the day first time out, 389 and some change.
All of this action was with my 10' Sealine-x with 20lb big game, 50lb Ande' shock, all tide to a 48" hi lo rig tide with 80lb Ande', 5oz. hatteras. thanks for the info.


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Those are some impressive distances with the setup that you have. Glad to see that you are enjoying your new reel and I hope you land several of the big ones with it


----------

